# سؤال مهم



## Bakr (18 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عاوز اسال سؤال
هو المسيح ما قالش انه في رسول هييجي بعده؟


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم يا اخي و اسماه احمد وكلنا نعلم ان احمد نسبة لمحمد


----------



## Bakr (18 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب و ليه يا استاذ فادي ما آمنتوش بيه؟

حاجه غريبه يعني المسيح بشر بيه و انتو بتكفروا بيه؟


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*دليل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخوتي*



fadi jolianos قال:


> نعم يا اخي و اسماه احمد وكلنا نعلم ان احمد نسبة لمحمد


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*دليل يا أخي *
*علي قولك هذا*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

*سلام*


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

Bakr قال:


> طيب و ليه يا استاذ فادي ما آمنتوش بيه؟
> 
> حاجه غريبه يعني المسيح بشر بيه و انتو بتكفروا بيه؟



     يا رجل انا مسلم جديد مش حتلقي منهم يالي قلك الكلام ده


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*غريبة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



Bakr قال:


> طيب و ليه يا استاذ فادي ما آمنتوش بيه؟
> 
> حاجه غريبه يعني المسيح بشر بيه و انتو بتكفروا بيه؟


 
*أخي هو كل من يلقب fadi jolianos*
*يكون مسيحياً*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااي أخوتي*
> 
> 
> ...



    انتو خليتوا ادلة انتوا عملين بتحرفوا


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*مسلم جديد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



fadi jolianos قال:


> يا رجل انا مسلم جديد


 
*مسلم جديد*
*مية مية*
*صنع سنة كام؟*​


fadi jolianos قال:


> مش حتلقي منهم يالي قلك الكلام ده


 
*محتمل*
*يبقي سيب الموضوع وأخرج*
*سيب أخوك Bakr*
*يستفيد لو هو حابب*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



         شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*أدلة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



fadi jolianos قال:


> انتو خليتوا ادلة انتوا عملين بتحرفوا


 
*أدلة علي التحريف بتعنا*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


         ادا بتريد يمكن نتحور انا وانت فقط ما يتدخاش حد تاني


----------



## Bakr (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الاول ارد على الاستاذ فادي و اقوله انا اسف جدا لاني لما قريت الاسم فكرتك مسيحي
و الحمد لله انه هداك لصراطه المستقيم

و بالنسبة للاستاذ امير انت سبت السؤال الاساسي ياريت ترد على السؤال

هو المسيح ما قالش انه في رسول هييجي بعده؟


----------



## fadi jolianos (18 نوفمبر 2006)

Bakr قال:


> الاول ارد على الاستاذ فادي و اقوله انا اسف جدا لاني لما قريت الاسم فكرتك مسيحي
> و الحمد لله انه هداك لصراطه المستقيم
> 
> و بالنسبة للاستاذ امير انت سبت السؤال الاساسي ياريت ترد على السؤال
> ...


 
*****************
*الرجاء الألتزام بالأدب يا محترم "المشرف"*


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنا معك يا أخي*

سلام ونعمة للكل



Bakr قال:


> الاول ارد على الاستاذ فادي و اقوله انا اسف جدا لاني لما قريت الاسم فكرتك مسيحي
> و الحمد لله انه هداك لصراطه المستقيم


*مبروك يا عم أتهدي واحد*​ 



Bakr قال:


> و بالنسبة للاستاذ امير انت سبت السؤال الاساسي ياريت ترد على السؤال
> هو المسيح ما قالش انه في رسول هييجي بعده؟


*والله مسبتش حاجة*
*عامة الأجابة*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Bakr (18 نوفمبر 2006)

للاستاذ امير فكري
سالتك سؤال و لما رد الاستاذ فادي عليك قلت هات الدليل
و لما جبتلك الدليل مسحته و حطيته مره تانيه و مسحته
ممكن اعرف ليه ؟


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي Bakr* 



Bakr قال:


> للاستاذ امير فكري
> سالتك سؤال و لما رد الاستاذ فادي عليك قلت هات الدليل
> و لما جبتلك الدليل مسحته و حطيته مره تانيه و مسحته
> ممكن اعرف ليه ؟


 
*حبيبي*​*أنا محذفتش أدلة ولا حاجة*
*ال حذفتة موضوع منسوخ من موقع تاني*

*أنا عايز أدلة تكون أنت مقتنع بيها "نابعة من عقليتك وتفكيرك"*
*علشان أقدر أقتنع بيها أنا كمان*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Bakr (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ومين اللي قالك انه انا نسخت الموضوع من موقع تاني و لا انت كنت قاعد معايا و انا بكتب الموضوع؟!!!!!!!
طيب هاتلي الموقع التاني اللي انت بتقول عليه بما انك بتتكلم بثقه
و حتى لو فرضنا لمجرد الفرض انه انا نقلت الموضوع مع انه انا اللي كتبته
ليه ما جاوبتش على اللي فيه؟


----------



## Bakr (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الاستاذ امير فكري
بقالك يومين ما دخلتش لعل المانع خير
ارجو الرد منك بتفسير ذلك النص

انجيل يوحنا (ص14 ف 15)
((ان كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي و انا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم فارقليطا اخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد . روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه و لا يعرفه و اما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم و فيكم))


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*أرجو منك القراءة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي Bakr*



Bakr قال:


> الاستاذ امير فكري
> بقالك يومين ما دخلتش لعل المانع خير


 
*أشكرك أخي علي سؤالك*
*وبأذن الله سأكون علي ما يرام*​ 



Bakr قال:


> ارجو الرد منك بتفسير ذلك النص
> انجيل يوحنا (ص14 ف 15)
> ((ان كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي و انا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم فارقليطا اخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد . روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه و لا يعرفه و اما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم و فيكم))


 
*أخي لكي أشرح لك هذا النص *
*يجب أن تعلم أن كلمة*​


Bakr قال:


> فارقليطا


 
*هذه خطأ **فهي..... *​*بارقليط  Paraclet *​*ومعناها........*​*لفظ بارقليط، (باليونانية parakletos) لفظ مأخوذ من كتابات القديس يوحنا. وهو يعبّر، ليس عن طبيعة شخص، بل عن وظيفته*

*أذن فهي لاتعبر عن شخص*

*إذا كُنتُم تُحبّوني عَمِلْتُم بوصايايَ. 16وسأطلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ أنْ يُعطيَكُم مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ "بارقليط" يَبقى مَعكُم إلى الأبَدِ**. 17هوَ رُوحُ الحقِّ الّذي لا يَقدِرُ العالَمُ أنْ يَقبَلَهُ، لأنَّهُ لا يَراهُ ولا يَعرِفُهُ. أمّا أنتُم فتَعرِفونَهُ، لأنَّهُ يُقيمُ مَعكُم ويكونُ فيكُم. 18لن أترُكَكُم يتامى، بل أرجِـعُ إلَيكُم*

*أخي ما معني هذا*
*أرجوا منك التركيز في قرأة النص*


*وعامة أرجوا منك قراءة هذا النص أيضاً من الكتاب المقدس *
*وبعد ذالك قل لي رأيك فيه وخاصة الأيات المظللة باللون الأحمر*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُوا. 2سَتُطْرَدُونَ خَارِجَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ سَيَأْتِي وَقْتٌ يَظُنُّ فِيهِ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُؤَدِّي خِدْمَةً لِلهِ. 3وَهُمْ يَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا أَبِي، وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. 4قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذَا حَتَّى مَتَى جَاءَ وَقْتُ حُدُوثِهِ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنَّهُ سَبَقَ أَنْ أَخْبَرْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ هَذَا مُنْذُ الْبَدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ؛ 5أَمَّا الآنَ فَإِنِّي عَائِدٌ إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي، وَلاَ أَحَدَ مِنْكُمْ يَسْأَلُنِي: أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ؟ 6عِنْدَمَا أَخْبَرْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا مَلَأَ الْحُزْنُ قُلُوبَكُمْ. 7وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: مِنَ الأَفْضَلِ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ، لأَنِّي إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَذْهَبُ، لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعِينُ. وَلكِنِّي إِذَا ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 8وَعِنْدَمَا يَجِيءُ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ وَعَلَى الْبِرِّ وَعَلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ: 9أَمَّا عَلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ، فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي، 10وَأَمَّا عَلَى الْبِرِّ، فَلأَنِّي عَائِدٌ إِلَى الآبِ فَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي بَعْدُ؛ 11وَأَمَّا عَلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ، فَلأَنَّ سَيِّدَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ صَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ حُكْمُ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. 12مَازَالَ عِنْدِي أُمُورٌ كَثِيرَةٌ أَقُولُهَا لَكُمْ، وَلكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَعْجِزُونَ عَنِ احْتِمَالِهَا. 13وَلكِنْ، عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِيكُمْ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى الْحَقِّ كُلِّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَقُولُ شَيْئاً مِنْ عِنْدِهِ، بَلْ يُخْبِرُكُمْ بِمَا يَسْمَعُهُ، وَيُطْلِعُكُمْ عَلَى مَا سَوْفَ يَحْدُثُ. 14وَهُوَ سَيُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا سَيُحَدِّثُكُمْ بِهِ صَادِرٌ عَنِّي. 15كُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِلآبِ، فَهُوَ لِي. وَلِذلِكَ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مَا سَيُحَدِّثُكُمْ بِهِ صَادِرٌ عَنِّي. 16بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ بِقَلِيلٍ تَرَوْنَنِي!»*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*سلام*


----------



## obedience (20 نوفمبر 2006)

أيها الاخوة الأفاضل هداكم الله.  ممكن أن أطلب منكم طلب صغير وهو البعد عن هذه الأسئلة التي لن تقدم أو تؤخر.  أو الأسئلة الجدلية التي لن يلتقي فيها المتناقسان عند نقطة معينة و لن تزيدنا لا نفورا من بعضنا البعض. هدانا الله جميعا.


----------



## Bakr (21 نوفمبر 2006)

و الله يا استاذ امير انا شايف انه انت رديت على نفسك باللي انت كتبته من الكتاب
انت قلت



> 7وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: مِنَ الأَفْضَلِ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ، لأَنِّي إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَذْهَبُ، لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعِينُ. وَلكِنِّي إِذَا ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 8وَعِنْدَمَا يَجِيءُ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ وَعَلَى الْبِرِّ وَعَلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ: 9أَمَّا عَلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ، فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي، 10وَأَمَّا عَلَى الْبِرِّ، فَلأَنِّي عَائِدٌ إِلَى الآبِ فَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي بَعْدُ؛ 11وَأَمَّا عَلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ، فَلأَنَّ سَيِّدَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ صَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ حُكْمُ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. 12مَازَالَ عِنْدِي أُمُورٌ كَثِيرَةٌ أَقُولُهَا لَكُمْ، وَلكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَعْجِزُونَ عَنِ احْتِمَالِهَا. 13وَلكِنْ، عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِيكُمْ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى الْحَقِّ كُلِّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَقُولُ شَيْئاً مِنْ عِنْدِهِ، بَلْ يُخْبِرُكُمْ بِمَا يَسْمَعُهُ، وَيُطْلِعُكُمْ عَلَى مَا سَوْفَ يَحْدُثُ. 14وَهُوَ سَيُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا سَيُحَدِّثُكُمْ بِهِ صَادِرٌ عَنِّي. 15كُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِلآبِ، فَهُوَ لِي. وَلِذلِكَ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مَا سَيُحَدِّثُكُمْ بِهِ صَادِرٌ عَنِّي. 16بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ بِقَلِيلٍ تَرَوْنَنِي!»



و قلت



> هذه خطأ فهي.....
> بارقليط Paraclet
> ومعناها........
> لفظ بارقليط، (باليونانية parakletos) لفظ مأخوذ من كتابات القديس يوحنا. وهو يعبّر، ليس عن طبيعة شخص، بل عن وظيفته
> ...



و انت لو قريت النص و امعنت النظر في معناه و مرماه تجد ان المسيح عليه السلام بشر برسالة نبينا عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام فسماه (بارقليطاً) اخر يعني رسولا اخر  تبقى شريعته الى قيام الساعة و لا ياتي بعده نبي و لا رسول و دي الوظيفة التي اشرت اليها.

و قال (7وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: مِنَ الأَفْضَلِ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ، لأَنِّي إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَذْهَبُ، لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعِينُ. وَلكِنِّي إِذَا ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ.)

وهذا معناه انه ان لم يذهب لا ياتي البارقليط (الرسول) "محمد عليه السلام"

و قال:
(8وَعِنْدَمَا يَجِيءُ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ وَعَلَى الْبِرِّ وَعَلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ: 9أَمَّا عَلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ، فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي، 10وَأَمَّا عَلَى الْبِرِّ، فَلأَنِّي عَائِدٌ إِلَى الآبِ فَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي بَعْدُ؛ 11وَأَمَّا عَلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ، فَلأَنَّ سَيِّدَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ صَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ حُكْمُ الدَّيْنُونَةِ.)

و قد بكت النبي محمد اليهود و النصارى الذين انكروا رسالة المسيح و اساؤوا اليه و حرفوا دينه

و قال
(13وَلكِنْ، عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِيكُمْ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى الْحَقِّ كُلِّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَقُولُ شَيْئاً مِنْ عِنْدِهِ، بَلْ يُخْبِرُكُمْ بِمَا يَسْمَعُهُ، وَيُطْلِعُكُمْ عَلَى مَا سَوْفَ يَحْدُثُ.)

و قد ارشد النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام الناس كافة الى الحق و كان لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به اي (لا ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحي يوحى)
و ثنت عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم انه اخبر بامولر اتية و قد وقع ما اخبر به و مجد المسيح عليه السلام و تدل ايات القران الكريم على ما ورد في الانجيل فان النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم هو البارقليط الذي اخبر به المسيح عليه السلام (لا يتكلم من نفسه و كل ما يسمع يتكلم به و انه يرشد الى الحق)
قال تعالى أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
((قل ما كنت بدعاً من الرسل و ما أدري ما يفعل بي و لا بكم إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي و ما أنا إلا نذير مبين))   الاحقاف اية 9

و قال ايضا

((و كذلك أوحينا إليك روحاً من أمرنا ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب و لا الإيمان و لكن جعلناه نوراً نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا و إنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم)) الشورى 52

و اذا لم يكن البارقليط هو النبي محمد فمن يكون؟ من الذي بكت العالم على خطيئته؟و اين الذي قال عنه المسيح عليه السلام ؟ و من الذي روح الحق الذي لا يتكلم من نفسه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*هذا يكفي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي أخي Bakr*



Bakr قال:


> و الله يا استاذ امير انا شايف انه انت رديت على نفسك باللي انت كتبته من الكتاب


 
*يااااااااااااااا راجل قول كلام غير دة*
*دة أنا أديتك النصين لعل وعسي تفهم أنا عايز أقولك أيه  *
*علشان أنا متوقع ردك دة قبل ما تقوله*
*:a82: :new2::a82:  *
*يا خسارة التعب*​


Bakr قال:


> و انت لو قريت النص و امعنت النظر في معناه و مرماه تجد ان المسيح عليه السلام بشر برسالة نبينا عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام فسماه (بارقليطاً) اخر يعني رسولا اخر تبقى شريعته الى قيام الساعة و لا ياتي بعده نبي و لا رسول و دي الوظيفة التي اشرت اليها.
> 
> و قال (7وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: مِنَ الأَفْضَلِ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ، لأَنِّي إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَذْهَبُ، لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعِينُ. وَلكِنِّي إِذَا ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ.)
> وهذا معناه انه ان لم يذهب لا ياتي البارقليط (الرسول) "محمد عليه السلام"


 
*أخي *
أنت عايز تقنع نفسك بـ ال أنت مقتنع به "عجبي"​*يا حبيبي أنا قلت...........*

*بارقليط Paraclet *​*ومعناها........*​*لفظ بارقليط، (باليونانية parakletos) لفظ مأخوذ من كتابات القديس يوحنا. وهو يعبّر، ليس عن طبيعة شخص، بل عن وظيفته*


*أذن فهي لاتعبر عن شخص*​*أذن فهي لاتعبر عن شخص​​​*
*أذن فهي لاتعبر عن شخص*​ 
*فين بقي ال أنت بتحكي فيه*


​


Bakr قال:


> و قال:
> (8وَعِنْدَمَا يَجِيءُ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ وَعَلَى الْبِرِّ وَعَلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ: 9أَمَّا عَلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ، فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي، 10وَأَمَّا عَلَى الْبِرِّ، فَلأَنِّي عَائِدٌ إِلَى الآبِ فَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي بَعْدُ؛ 11وَأَمَّا عَلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ، فَلأَنَّ سَيِّدَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ صَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ حُكْمُ الدَّيْنُونَةِ.)
> 
> و قد بكت النبي محمد اليهود و النصارى الذين انكروا رسالة المسيح و اساؤوا اليه و حرفوا دينه


 
*أخي ركز شوية *
*التبكيت هنا علي خطية عدم الإيمان بالسيد المسيح له المجد*​ 

​


Bakr قال:


> و قال
> (13وَلكِنْ، عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِيكُمْ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى الْحَقِّ كُلِّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَقُولُ شَيْئاً مِنْ عِنْدِهِ، بَلْ يُخْبِرُكُمْ بِمَا يَسْمَعُهُ، وَيُطْلِعُكُمْ عَلَى مَا سَوْفَ يَحْدُثُ.)
> 
> و قد ارشد النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام الناس كافة الى الحق و كان لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به اي (لا ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحي يوحى)


 
*أخي كمل الأية*

*12مَازَالَ عِنْدِي أُمُورٌ كَثِيرَةٌ أَقُولُهَا لَكُمْ، وَلكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَعْجِزُونَ عَنِ احْتِمَالِهَا. 13وَلكِنْ، عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِيكُمْ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى الْحَقِّ كُلِّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَقُولُ شَيْئاً مِنْ عِنْدِهِ، بَلْ يُخْبِرُكُمْ بِمَا يَسْمَعُهُ، وَيُطْلِعُكُمْ عَلَى مَا سَوْفَ يَحْدُثُ. 14وَهُوَ سَيُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا سَيُحَدِّثُكُمْ بِهِ صَادِرٌ عَنِّي. 15كُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِلآبِ، فَهُوَ لِي. وَلِذلِكَ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مَا سَيُحَدِّثُكُمْ بِهِ صَادِرٌ عَنِّي*

*فأولاً*

*الأتي هذا سيمجد السيد المسيح وكل شئ صادر عنه هو ليس منه *
*بل من السيد المسيح نفسه*
*وأيضاً سيخبرهم بالأمور التي يعجزون عن فهمها في هذا الوقت *
*وسيخبرهم بأمور أتية*
*وسيكمل ما بدأه السيد المسيح نفسه من تعاليم روحية سماوية *
*وليس أشياء أخري*
*وعلي القاري أن يفهم*​ 
​


Bakr قال:


> و ثنت عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم انه اخبر بامولر اتية و قد وقع ما اخبر به و مجد المسيح عليه السلام و تدل ايات القران الكريم على ما ورد في الانجيل فان النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم هو البارقليط الذي اخبر به المسيح عليه السلام (لا يتكلم من نفسه و كل ما يسمع يتكلم به و انه يرشد الى الحق)
> قال تعالى أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> ((قل ما كنت بدعاً من الرسل و ما أدري ما يفعل بي و لا بكم إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي و ما أنا إلا نذير مبين)) الاحقاف اية 9
> 
> ...


 
*تاني يا أخي ما أحنا أتفقنا أن البارقليط هذا*
*يعبر عن وظيفة وليس شخص*​ 
​


Bakr قال:


> و اذا لم يكن البارقليط هو النبي محمد فمن يكون؟ من الذي بكت العالم على خطيئته؟و اين الذي قال عنه المسيح عليه السلام ؟ و من الذي روح الحق الذي لا يتكلم من نفسه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*أخي أتمني أن أكون علي خطأ من أنك لم تفهمني بل أنك تجادل فقط*
*لأنك لو لم تكن قد فهمتني فكدة كتير*

*عامة نكمل*​*أولاً يا أخي *
*البارقليط هذا ليس يقصد به شخص بل عمل ووظيفة*​*ثانياً*
*من المستحيل أن يكون شخص ذو روح وجسد *
*لماذاااااااااااااااااااااااا؟*
*لأنه "البارقليط" هو روح الحق رووووووووووووووووووح*​*إذا كُنتُم تُحبّوني عَمِلْتُم بوصايايَ. 16وسأطلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ أنْ يُعطيَكُم مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ "بارقليط" يَبقى مَعكُم إلى الأبَدِ. 17هوَ رُوحُ الحقِّ الّذي لا يَقدِرُ العالَمُ أنْ يَقبَلَهُ، لأنَّهُ لا يَراهُ ولا يَعرِفُهُ. *
*بل وأكثر من ذالك*
*أن هذا "روح الحق" لن يقدر العالم أن يقبله لأنه لايراه ولايعرفه*
*فكيف تقول أنه هو ..............*​*ثالثاً*
*أمّا أنتُم فتَعرِفونَهُ، لأنَّهُ يُقيمُ مَعكُم ويكونُ فيكُم. 18لن أترُكَكُم يتامى، بل أرجِـعُ إلَيكُم*​ 
*التلاميذ يا أخي هنا سوف يعرفونه لأنه سيقيم معهم وفيهم*​*يُقيمُ مَعكُم  ـــــــــــــــــ *
*وهذا يدل أنه سوف يأتي أليهم وهم مازالوا أحياء ليكون معهم أي من حوالي 2000 سنة كاملة *
*فكيف يكون ما قلت أنت عليه*​*وأيضاً *
*ويكونُ فيكُم ــــــــــــــــ *
*كيف يكون فيهم وهو كما قلت أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*سلام
*


----------

